# ***FREE SHIPPING on Black Friday Orders @ GermanAutoParts.com***



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

As a Black Friday promotion, we will be offering FREE SHIPPING on all orders that use the promo code listed below. In addition, any orders over $300 will receive a free t-shirt!

To take advantage of this special offer place an order on our website Nov 25, 2011 and write GOBBLE GOBBLE in the special instructions section. By entering this promo code your order will be sent out with FREE SHIPPING. If your order exceeds $300, you are eligible for a FREE T-SHIRT so please remember to include your shirt size! If you have a shirt preference let us know and we will do our best to give you the one you want. Feel free to also place your order over the phone by calling toll free 1-877-443-7626

****Please note: Promotion only valid on November 25, 2011 from 12:00am-11:59pm EST. Promotion is only valid for orders placed and shipped within the continental United States. Bumpers, fenders, grills, and radiator supports are excluded from this promotion.****


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------

